# Prefinished 3/4 oak flooring--What brand?



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got a customer who is considering adding 3/4 prefinished oak to two rooms.

Any recommendations? He is looking at Bruce---The man is more interested in quality than price.

I will not be the installer. I'll be calling the installer,but I know he's a sand and finish guy and totally dislikes prefinished.

Customer will not be swayed on this.---Mike--


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

MIRAGE!!
Nothing beats it


----------



## Plaudit (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh Lord, Not Bruce.....that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Another vote against Bruce


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> MIRAGE!!
> Nothing beats it


I'll google that,Thanks.

I am not a wood floor guy (any more) so my knowledge is limited and out of date.---Thanks---Mike---


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Bruce is like a cavalier..........Mirage is like a ESCALADE:whistling:whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

neither cavalier nor escalade are inpiring examples of quality in my book> but the escalade does cost more


----------



## Plaudit (Jan 2, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> neither cavalier nor escalade are inpiring examples of quality in my book> but the escalade does cost more


What are the inspiring examples of quality? Name names


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ya just cant please them all:no:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks---Sometimes folks think I know everything.....Just not so----------Mike----


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:that is why we have this forum to learn and help share info with others. maybe one day we can pick your brain:thumbup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

For domestic hardwoods look at manufacturers like: Lauzon, Mirage, Maine Traditions, and Anderson floors.

For exotics BR-111 is the way to go.

Good luck!


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

If you have a dealer near you that sells Mercier I think they would be worth a look


----------



## cinder11 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pre - Finished Flooring Brands*

Yep, Mirage and Mercier are very good brands. You might also want to check out any local lumberyards that mill and finish their flooring. 
We have a place by us in Ohio called Baird Brothers that has excellent raw and pre-finished flooring. It is the *only* wood flooring I install when we buy the wood. 
And no, I'm not a rep for the company, just a big fan of companies and people who take pride in the quality of their products and service. :thumbsup:


www.havenhardwoods.com 
Cranberry Area's Hardwood Floor Refinishing Experts


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Another vote for Mirage


----------

